# 1st P A trip this year



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Me and my son is going to the Neshannock Creek this weekend should be a blast


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That sounds fun. Don't forget a camera and some trail mix. Full report expected upon return.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Cam is looked and loaded looks like 50deg I talked to fly shop and the creek will be perfect


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you guys have a great time. I was there this past weekend and only caught 3, but it was COLD. Tons of ice on the guides and line. The water was a little on the high side too. 

There was a canoe that tipped and got wedged halfway underwater against a rock in the middle of the stream during the float stocking. Thankfully everyone was ok, but there might have been trout still trapped in the float stocking device. It was still there Sunday morning too. 

If you see someone there with Orvis breathables and a Fishpond waistpack, it's probably me I'll be fishing anywhere from the dam down to the covered bridge.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool we are going to start about 8 am by the dam


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you guys end up going? I spoke to somebody from OH there this morning, not sure if it was anyone on here.

Between two days I only caught 11, which usually isn't that good there especially right after a stocking. Fished pretty much all day saturday too. I blame the crowds lol. Felt good to get out though and catching fish was a bonus. Weather couldn't have been any better, but unfortunately that brought out the crowds. By mid day just about every decent holding spot from the shop down about a mile had someone fishing it. Saw a few little black stoneflies hatching, but nothing was eating them which seems to be the norm there even though it has some great stonefly hatches.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes we went didnt do very good the shop area was packed try mid stream didnt see much going on we did talk to somone on the deck of the shop about 11am


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

What kind of fly were you guys getting them on? this year will be my first PA trout trip with me and my dad?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Black buggers have been working well for me this year, along with smaller light colored egg patterns and generic nymphs. 

I fished Cool Spring(in the Neshannock watershed) last weekend and they only seemed to want smaller nymphs. Got hookups on frenchies, tiny beadhead hare's ears, and small green caddis larvae. Also lost two on Neshannock on the same day nymphing buggers. Overall it seems to be a slower year, but they're there. The cold water hasn't been helping either. Those are the only two stocked streams I fished so far this season, and haven't fish any wild streams yet. Might be out that way again this weekend, not sure.


----------

